# Algorithm Generation



## SilentlyintheShadows (Jan 12, 2011)

Is there a mathematical way to generate algorithms? I mean, the generators have to do it somehow.


----------



## 4Chan (Jan 12, 2011)

http://kociemba.org/cube.htm

Maybe that helps.
It's the explanation behind Cube Explorer.



> The Two-Phase-Algorithm
> 
> The following description is intended to give you a basic idea of how the algorithm works.
> 
> ...


----------



## irontwig (Jan 12, 2011)

Computers don't really have a method; they basically just try everything.


----------



## Kirjava (Jan 12, 2011)

The only way is brute force.

FMC would be trivial otherwise.


----------

